# WTB - Fork for 1960's Columbia-Built Goodyear Hi-Way Patrol



## oldandintheway (Nov 19, 2012)

i'd like to replace the bent Fork on this 26" tire, middleweight, rusty rider. Condition of paint is not important, but its gotta be RED (metallic red). i'll use my headset. My zip is 08863. Picture & price please.


----------



## dogdart (Nov 19, 2012)

I have a girls Firebolt , red & white fork with front carrier , I have to check , but I think the steer tube is regular size


----------



## dogdart (Nov 19, 2012)

*Pic of Firebolt*


----------



## oldandintheway (Nov 19, 2012)

*Wrong Red*

Thanks for the reply. I've had a similar Fire Arrow - its a different red - the one I'm looking for is more of a candy apple red metallic. I have a Columbia fork (actually2) that I can paint, but wanted to see if I can find one in the original color. I'm in no rush.


----------



## jkent (Nov 19, 2012)

There are ways to fix the forks you have. And not have to worry with the color match at all.
This is the way I fixed a set of forks on a bike of mine. 
#1 remove forks from bike
#2 find a pipe that will fit snug OVER the tube
Pipe needs to be about three feet long and placed all the way down the tube of the forks
#3 with pipe over the tube of the forks lay the forks on an even solid surface (opposite the way the are bent)
#4 use a rubber mallet and hit the forks as close to the "Shoulder" part of the forks as possible.
 let me know if any of this makes sence. But I have used this method before to straighten out bent forks before. My 16yr. old took a nose dive into a ditch with a bike of his and push the front wheel about 2" past the down tube on the frame and I was able to fix the forks like this.


----------



## oldandintheway (Nov 21, 2012)

*It Makes Sense & It's Worth a Try*

Thanks for the advice -- guess I can't do any more damage.  Key must be to be careful not to damage the threads during the process. 

_Here's a picture of what I'm dealing with --_


----------



## oldandintheway (Dec 6, 2012)

*Thanks, jkent - Fork is straight*

Thanks for your input,j kent. The fork is back on the bike!.

Apparently the hammers I have were not big enough Or maybe I'm not as strong as I thought, but I couldn't get the fork to bend back into shape even a small amount following your directions. _But your procedure gave me an idea and it worked! _I did put duct tape around the threads to reduce the risk of damaging them. Cut about a 3-foot length of pipe as you suggested -- I used the top rail from a chain link fence -- and it fit nicely on the tube. Laid the pipe with the fork inserted on a long piece of 5/4" wood plank in my driveway and backed the rear tire of my Nissan Mini-Van over the pipe to the "shoulder" area where the pipe met the fork. I let it sit overnight and when I pulled the van off the next morning, there was a big improvement in the bend - it was getting close to straight! I then used a block of wood about an inch thick to raise the fork and backed the van onto the pipe again (a little at a time) until the fork was as straight as I could bend it without overbending.


----------

